# Anyone get their puppy from Ayrshire Breeder ?



## maggiePOO (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi,
We got Maggie from a breeder in Ayrshire called Veronica Dodds in December and wondering if any other members got theirs from the same place. Would be great to see pictures of Maggies siblings.

We were the first to view the pups and although they were equally as beautiful, Maggie seemed to pick us !

Veronica was lovely and obviously an animal lover. Out of all the pups we viewed, she was the only one we felt comfortable with and trusted.

Ill need to get some picture loaded onto my laptop and post some.


----------



## ducati266 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi sorry know you posted this while ago but wondering if you had any advice where to look for a cockapoo in Ayrshire and surrounding areas? I am looking but find it all difficult to know who to trust


----------

